# Totally confused about my doctor... Dominant follicle, Normal Uterine Lining...O?



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Okay here's my timeline.
I am on depoprovera but have been spotting every day for the last month
my doctor thinks the shot was not given correctly...not an issue for me but...

1. Ultrasound for nonexistant cyst my doctor thought she felt on one ovary showed a dominant follicle of 1.3 cm on the other ovary

I asked her if I could be pregnant now, she said highly unlikely as depoprovera thins the uterine lining...giving the egg no place to implant..

So I ask how's my lining thin on the ultrasound? NO NORMAL! 1.5 or something but normal not thin...the results gave a measure and a "normal" printed beside it..

So my question is if I ovulated that dominant follicle? And no period yet could I be pregnant?

1. Feb 15th follicle 1.3cm.

I was told I probably ovulated if I did about the 24rth?
Its the 9th today or 14 days after that...

mamas?
do you always have a period if you ovulate? or if the follicle was absobed..
would I get a period? Could I test?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I'd do a test. I am pretty sure that depo doesn't effect the hormones measured in a pregnancy test.


----------



## warrior mama (Feb 9, 2006)

my MD told me that one usually ovulates when the follicle is between 20-30 mm and it grows about 2mm a day. Not sure if thisd helps you figure it out. I'd just test.....


----------

